# Lowrance ProStaff Member :)



## Wallijig (May 8, 2014)

I am now part of ProStaff team for Lowrance/Navico.  
I could not be more honored or excited they selected me.

I have some training to get more familiar with all products they have available. I hope I can be of some help to answer any questions that may arise with Lowrance and Insight Products.

I have been working with Insight Genesis do mapping of some local lakes and could not be more impressed with results and how easy it is to do.


----------



## huntinfool (May 8, 2014)

Once you get trained, come back and give us some knowledge. Plus a free sample or two wouldn't hurt.
:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I kid, I kid.


I'd certainly listen to what you can impart on us.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2014)

That is awesome! Please be a resource here and don't leave. :LOL2: 

I was trying to decide what electronics to put on the TinBoats model show boat, and I think I just made my decision. :beer:

Jim


----------



## Keystone (May 8, 2014)

OUTSTANDING!

I've never owned anything but Hummingbird. I will admit there is no reason other than that is what I have always had. Maybe someday you can talk me into trying Lowrance?


----------

